# see you soon



## Tulenikha

Hello,

Could somebody kindly help me spell the word _narazhe _which means "see you soon" or "всего хорошего" that I could put at the end of an email?

Djenki barzo!


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi.

it's "Na razie".

_Note: in everyday speech it's considered to be just one word, but according to PWN there are still two of them._


----------



## Tulenikha

Thank you so much, BezierCurve!!!


----------



## majlo

I'd say it's _do zobaczenia wkrótce_ if the "soon" part is emphasized. Otherwise, Bezier's version is fine.  Though, I don't understand the note. How else can it be? _W którym _for example - as well as many other strings of words - is one word in speech too.


----------



## Tulenikha

Thanks, Majlo.
Actually, I am not sure how to translate _na razie_. I know it's an expression widely used, but the only way I could think of putting it into English was 'see you soon'. What does 'na razie' mean exactly?


----------



## Thomas1

Hi,

Your translation is OK. You can also translate it as "see you (later)". It is also used more literally, and it means "for the time being"/ "at the moment".


----------



## BezierCurve

> Though, I don't understand the note. How else can it be?


Due to the frequent use people tend to see it as one word (something that happened to "dobranoc" a long time ago). So, you can often find "narazie" written together in people's letters.


----------



## Thomas1

I guess a slang derivative of "na razie", i.e. "narazka", is spelled even more often as one word. I am not surprised that many people spell "na razie" as one word either.


----------



## majlo

I must admit it's new to me, that's why I was surprised. I don't recal seeing "na razie" written as one word. Anyway, I think that the most often used version is simply "see you" or just "later".


----------

